# Best | Worst Electrical Contractor Company Names



## Krummholz

Thought this might be fun/interesting.

We've all seen 'em, maybe admired them, or maybe ridiculed them. Got any good (or bad) electrical contractor company names - or ones that stick in your heads for either reason?

E.g.:

"No Shorts Electric" - logo is of a little kid with tush exposed, pants around his knees.

"Mr. Sparkie" - ugh - can't stand being called that...


----------



## doubleoh7

Krummholz said:


> Thought this might be fun/interesting.
> 
> We've all seen 'em, maybe admired them, or maybe ridiculed them. Got any good (or bad) electrical contractor company names - or ones that stick in your heads for either reason?
> 
> E.g.:
> 
> "No Shorts Electric" - logo is of a little kid with tush exposed, pants around his knees.
> 
> "Mr. Sparkie" - ugh - can't stand being called that...


 
If you are going to be a one man shop, just use your own name.You are who your customers are hiring anyway, not some cutesy name.


----------



## Bkessler

When I was in the USVI working I worked for a guy who called himself, Alextrician.


----------



## Krummholz

doubleoh7 said:


> If you are going to be a one man shop, just use your own name.You are who your customers are hiring anyway, not some cutesy name.


No, it's not for me - just for fun. :thumbsup: But I agree - avoid the cutesy.


----------



## Krummholz

I saw one - AC/DC electric. "We do both" -- I wasn't sure if they were being serious or just seriously naive.


----------



## doubleoh7

Krummholz said:


> I saw one - AC/DC electric. "We do both" -- I wasn't sure if they were being serious or just seriously naive.


 
Or half queer????????????


----------



## Krummholz

doubleoh7 said:


> Or half queer????????????


Exactly :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277

Worst names that I have seen,

Affordable Electric.
In a flash Electric.
Current Electric.
Sparkies Service. (complete with a drawing of a 1950's looking handy man)
Switch Electric,"call us and make the switch"

I'm sure there's more but honestly I got bigger fish to fry then paying attention to a bunch of craigslist hacks.


----------



## Krummholz

Bkessler said:


> When I was in the USVI working I worked for a guy who called himself, Alextrician.


That's an awkward name, for sure.


----------



## Krummholz

slickvic277 said:


> Worst names that I have seen,
> 
> Affordable Electric.
> In a flash Electric.
> Current Electric.
> Sparkies Service. (complete with a drawing of a 1950's looking handy man)
> Switch Electric,"call us and make the switch"
> 
> I'm sure there's more but honestly I got bigger fish to fry then paying attention to a bunch of craigslist hacks.


"Affordable Electric" - I hate names like that

"Integrity Electric"
"Genuine Electric"
"Unlimited Electric"

Gah - no creativity at all...


----------



## Krummholz

Huckleberry Electric

Rolls off the tongue well, but...


----------



## 480sparky

Shockwave Electric.

Blazer Electric.

Acme Electric.

Current Electric.


----------



## william1978

Mr. Electric
Mr. Sparkie
Coed Electrical


----------



## undeadwiring

slickvic277 said:


> Switch Electric,"call us and make the switch"


Funny about that last one that was the name of the company I last worked for.


----------



## ohiosparky99

Wirenuts


----------



## Krummholz

Bob's Ballast and Lighting


----------



## Krummholz

ohiosparky99 said:


> Wirenuts


Wagos is/are better


----------



## Mr Rewire

always get a laugh when i pass this sign


----------



## OaklandElec

Wong Electric, the name isn't funny but their slogan is "We con-duit!"

Terrible.

We also have Alive Electric out here. All I can say to that is yeah I hope so.


----------



## Mr Rewire

A Electric
AA Electric
AAA Electric
AB Electric
ABC Electric


----------



## rexowner

OaklandElec said:


> Wong Electric, the name isn't funny but their slogan is "We con-duit!"
> 
> Terrible.


You beat me to it, was just going to post that. See their trucks around 
San Jose all the time. We were just joking about their slogan today at lunch.


----------



## electricmanscott

doubleoh7 said:


> If you are going to be a one man shop, just use your own name.


Not if your name is Krummholz :no: :laughing:


----------



## Krummholz

Mr Rewire said:


> always get a laugh when i pass this sign


:w00t:

What WAS he thinking?


----------



## Krummholz

electricmanscott said:


> Not if your name is Krummholz :no: :laughing:


Hey! I resemble that remark! :jester:


----------



## OaklandElec

rexowner said:


> You beat me to it, was just going to post that. See their trucks around
> San Jose all the time. We were just joking about their slogan today at lunch.


Every time I see one I keep saying their slogan all day. I guess it works, it is catchy.


----------



## DiegoXJ

OaklandElec said:


> Wong Electric, the name isn't funny but their slogan is "We con-duit!"
> 
> Terrible.
> 
> We also have Alive Electric out here. All I can say to that is yeah I hope so.


Actually saw one of their vans today and that slogan. Although in my head I was saying it in a bad Chinese accent.


----------



## JohnR

The Wiring Whiz Electric
AAAA electric
AAAAA Electric


----------



## Magnettica

480sparky said:


> Shockwave Electric.
> 
> Blazer Electric.
> 
> Acme Electric.
> 
> Current Electric.


Code Electric :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

OaklandElec said:


> Every time I see one I keep saying their slogan all day. I guess it works, it is catchy.



My favorite is for Howe Electric.

"Don't ask who..... ask Howe"


----------



## 480sparky

Magnettica said:


> Code Electric :laughing:



DBA Mr. Hack Electric.


----------



## Krummholz

480sparky said:


> My favorite is for Howe Electric.
> 
> "Don't ask who..... ask Howe"


I know a guy who used to work for a Howe Electric. The company died in my state in the mid-80's.

But in the vein of Chinese names, this would be better:

"Hu Electric -- don't ask how, ask Hu"


----------



## sparkie2010

Gaylord electric

ace electric


----------



## brian john

When a friend found I was going in business he called to remind me that years before all the mechanics voted on names for each workers company (should they start one). Mine was "By The Book Electric", because I was always chiding them for not doing it by the NEC.

Most of the cheesy names I know are still in business and some are my customers, so at this point I will shut up FOR ONCE.

Though I will saw the beat up white ford van that had the outline of a previous owners logo, and was spray painted with the new name was crazy.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

There's a Sparks Electric near me


----------



## TxElectrician

Amped Electric


----------



## Krummholz

brian john said:


> When a friend found I was going in business he called to remind me that years before all the mechanics voted on names for each workers company (should they start one). Mine was "By The Book Electric", because I was always chiding them for not doing it by the NEC.
> 
> Most of the cheesy names I know are still in business and some are my customers, so at this point I will shut up FOR ONCE.
> 
> Though I will saw the beat up white ford van that had the outline of a previous owners logo, and was spray painted with the new name was crazy.


LOL

When I first broached the subject with my wife one of the questions she asked me at lunch was what name I'd use. Well, I hadn't even given that a thought yet, but off the cuff I told her "White Van Electric." My catch line would be "White Van Electric, because we're everywhere..."  It was probably the beer speaking.


----------



## Krummholz

TxElectrician said:


> Amped Electric


Reminds me of "Pumped Plumbing & Heating"


----------



## knowshorts

Krummholz said:


> "*No Shorts* Electric" - logo is of a little kid with tush exposed, pants around his knees.


That's a dumb name. Plus he can't spell.

Here's a local guy.


----------



## Zog

The name ones are silly I think. Bob's Electric, Gregs electric. Come on man!


----------



## william1978

Magnettica said:


> Code Electric :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## oldtimer

william1978 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


 MAYBE the owners name is; Donald Ignatius Code. So he couldn't really use his initials. D I C Electric. :whistling2:


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC

I called my company SPINA ELECTRIC because thats who I am and people know me by that I busted my ass and paid my dues for 30 years why not be proud of what I accomplished for some electricians thats fine I am not knocking it but some guys try to hide behind their name me I don't give a S%$#@ what people think I know who I am and I am proud of it and I am not afraid to advertise.


----------



## Shockdoc

Surefire Electric


----------



## Big John

Zog said:


> The name ones are silly I think. Bob's Electric, Gregs electric. Come on man!


 I believe that in Mass. if you don't have a masters the only name allowed on the side of your truck is your own. Might be that way other places as well; those guys don't really have a choice.

-John


----------



## Bkessler

We have or had " try me electric", here in socal.


----------



## Shockdoc

A Team Electric, Bohemia NY


----------



## jwjrw

Shockdoc said:


> A Team Electric, Bohemia NY



Nah SureFIRE electric is the ultimate name IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john

I saw "Fair Price Electric" Magnetic signs on a van today.

My last name is Gaquin pronounced GAY-QUIN, over the years I have heard every joke possible So if you think Gay-Que*r is going to bother me forget it.

And I sure as heck am not going to plaster that on a truck.


----------



## 10492

Perfect Connection


One of the best names, with the absolute worst reputation around here.

Anything with intials as a name is bad.


----------



## jwjrw

Dnkldorf said:


> Perfect Connection
> 
> 
> One of the best names, with the absolute worst reputation around here.
> 
> Anything with intials as a name is bad.


Some of our biggest plumbing, hvac and electrical contractors all have initials in their names and have been in business for years.


----------



## Skipp

"Shock Doc" is a pretty lame one too!


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer

Around here there is a "Proffesional Electrical Services, LLC" their slogan is "the best possible installations at the best possible prices" Never have seen them do work....but their cards are everywhere......

AMP ELECTRIC
Hometown Electric
Thats about all I can think of.....


----------



## oldtimer

Skipp said:


> "Shock Doc" is a pretty lame one too!


 How about inventing some fake names...... Example:

SPITZUNDSPARKEN ELECTRIC.

PAYUPNOW ELECTRIC.

FUSENBLOW ELECTRIC.

BROKENBREAKER ELECTRIC.


Please add to this list. 

This is a joke...Please do 
not be offended, if your 
name shows up on this list.
:laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire

brian john said:


> I saw "Fair Price Electric" Magnetic signs on a van today.
> 
> My last name is Gaquin pronounced GAY-QUIN, over the years I have heard every joke possible So if you think Gay-Que*r is going to bother me forget it.
> 
> And I sure as heck am not going to plaster that on a truck.


 Neal and Bob own Gay electric.:laughing:


----------



## jza

Arc and Spark Electric


----------



## doubleoh7

Gump Electric - our work is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your're gonna get.


----------



## i am.....

Constar!


----------



## kaboler

In Edmonton, there's a company called

Blowin Electrical Systems- It's too much like blown electrical systems. Who sells blown electrical systems?

A big successful trenching company around here is called "wayward excavating" and excuse me, but uh, wayward? Where you going with that trench man!?

There's also Fekete Contracting. Good last name! If you're french.

When I was an insulator, I worked for a company, and my slogan was "keeping your daughter warm at night". Getting a few joke business cards is always fun.


----------



## romex jockey

Used to work for a guy who's company name was specialty wiring.

We joked that we would name our company faulty wiring.


----------



## brian john

We have a Peed Plumbing and that is the owners last name, or was I see the company is employee owned.

A contractor that has been around a long time.

http://www.peedplumbing.com/


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Undercut Electric...Bronx, NY...Horrible....
Spark Electric (here, but I think a POS from Texas trying to make a quick buck after Katrina)
AAA Electric..How original:blink:...

I like the fact that my name is on my company, I think it gives you a "trust factor" when dealing with customers...I'm not against a good name, I just prefer that it be the owners name.


----------



## slickvic277

I worked for a company called,

Liberty integrated electrical solutions.

Or L.I.E.S. :laughing::laughing::laughing: It fit perfect. That was an on going joke amongst the men:laughing:


----------



## sparky105

how about Good Enough Electric?
My eye doctors name is Dr Peekers and that just makes me shack my head every time I see him :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc

Skipp said:


> "Shock Doc" is a pretty lame one too!


OK there skipper.:whistling2:


----------



## jza

"Mcclarys Electrical"


----------



## backstay

A 1 electric service 
city county federal credit union 
besst electric
best electric service & technology 
zap electrical services


----------



## mdfriday

Joe Bob's Electric
"Were not only hacks, were hillbillys"


----------



## Mr Rewire

mdfriday said:


> Joe Bob's Electric
> "Were not only hacks, were hillbillys"


 Hackbillies:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky

Mr Rewire said:


> Hackbillies:thumbup:



"We're have holes in our teeth and holes in our tools!"


----------



## Mr Rewire

480sparky said:


> "We're have holes in our teeth and holes in our tools!"


 We don't need strippers thats what the teeth holes are for ,one for every size:thumbsup:


----------



## wirenut71

Seen a company named Three-way Electric. Thought that was not a good choice. Some people might think they are pervs. Also my company took over a project that the former electricians were removed from for serious code violations and schedule delays. Their company was called Code Electric. I thought if they called themselves that they shouldn't have so many violations.:laughing:


----------



## cobra50

Shockdoc said:


> Surefire Electric


 Is there a shop out by you named Reel Electric or Coil Electric:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire

cobra50 said:


> Is there a shop out by you named Reel Electric or Coil Electric:thumbsup:


 We have a Reel plumbing his logo is a fisherman.


----------



## Shockdoc

Hightower Electric - ironically the guy was high 24/7 taking downpayments from customers to support his addiction.


----------



## Shockdoc

cobra50 said:


> Is there a shop out by you named Reel Electric or Coil Electric:thumbsup:


Yes, there is a Reel.


----------



## guest

jwjrw said:


> Nah SureFIRE electric is the ultimate name IMO. :thumbsup:


Yep, and they only install FPE Stabloc and Zinsco. :thumbup:



kaboler said:


> ......
> 
> _*Blowin*_ Electrical Systems- It's too much like blown electrical systems. Who sells blown electrical systems?
> ......


And who would want to have oral sex with an electrical system? :laughing:


----------



## tkb

Big John said:


> I believe that in Mass. if you don't have a masters the only name allowed on the side of your truck is your own. Might be that way other places as well; those guys don't really have a choice.
> 
> -John


Thats the way it is even with a masters license.
You can only advertise under the name on your license.
If you want to be John's Electric, you need to have the name on your license changed. 
It would have your company name and your personal name on it.


----------



## tkb

i am..... said:


> Constar!


We wire for fire.


----------



## GrislyZero

sparkie2010 said:


> Gaylord electric
> 
> ace electric


In my home town there is a small outfit called Texas A/C and Electric.
All their tools are marked TxACE lol


----------



## NacBooster29

If you owned A-Tean electrical you would be obliged to also have black dodge vans with the red stripe down the side, and maybe have a mohawk also. That would be a real marketing tool, cept the mohawk maybe..:tank:


----------



## i am.....

tkb said:


> We wire for fire.


corporate electrical nazis.


----------



## John Valdes

Magnettica said:


> Code Electric :laughing:


Lets see. That makes two (2) "Code Electric" names on this forum so far. FYI. One of those names was taken from Tom Henry. 



wirenut71 said:


> Seen a company named Three-way Electric. Thought that was not a good choice. Some people might think they are pervs. Also my company took over a project that the former electricians were removed from for serious code violations and schedule delays. Their company was called Code Electric. I thought if they called themselves that they shouldn't have so many violations.:laughing:


Okay. Theres three.

I knew a plumber that worked a regular job during the day for the county. Then everyday after work, he jumped into his real job van. It read. "After 5:00 Plumbing".

He did not make much on his regular job, but made a killing after 5:00.
The best part was he bid jobs and bought material on county time. By 5:00 he was ready to hunt down them turds.


----------



## JohnR

There's an Up to Code Electric, 
Name just bothers me, code is minimum.


----------



## Ima Hack

JohnR said:


> There's an Up to Code Electric,
> Name just bothers me, code is minimum.


I agree, that and Code Electric, sound kinda bare minimum.

I saw a fly by night guy around here during the construction boom driving a 73 Dodge conversion van that was called Electrical Artisans. Kinda gay.

Another one is The Electrician. What a boob.


----------



## electricalperson

i wanted to name my business artisan electric or if i opened the kind of business i want id name it Heaven Power Systems. my last name is heaven


----------



## JohnR

Heard of one guy was going to call his company 
F&E electric.. stood for Fast & Expensive
:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Deadly Electrical service..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Ima Hack said:


> I agree, that and Code Electric, sound kinda bare minimum...........



Maybe to someone in the trade, but I don't market my services to other _electricians_. I market them to _people who need one_.


----------



## slickvic277

How about "All Phase" Electric? That's an outfit by me. Always thought it was kinda lame.


----------



## kub

we have " The volt whisperer" around here don't ever see him around though but has ad's in the phone book


----------



## LegacyofTroy

Bootleg electric


----------



## LegacyofTroy

D.O.A electric


----------



## LegacyofTroy

Ben Franklin Electric, heh heh


----------



## Ima Hack

480sparky said:


> Maybe to someone in the trade, but I don't market my services to other _electricians_. I market them to _people who need one_.


I think the average consumer has no idea what "Code" is or means.


----------



## 480sparky

Ima Hack said:


> I think the average consumer has no idea what "Code" is or means.



Once I'm done, they know exactly what "Code" means.:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277

480sparky said:


> Once I'm done, they know exactly what "Code" means.:thumbsup:


As in, "Get a Crash Cart in here! He's Coding!"

Or, "Unit 9, we have a Code 10-24 in progress.."

??


----------



## Englishsparky

I've just seen a company called save a buck electrical.


----------



## carryyourbooks

slickvic277 said:


> Worst names that I have seen,
> 
> Affordable Electric.
> In a flash Electric.
> Current Electric.
> Sparkies Service. (complete with a drawing of a 1950's looking handy man)
> Switch Electric,"call us and make the switch"
> 
> I'm sure there's more but honestly I got bigger fish to fry then paying attention to a bunch of craigslist hacks.


down here in the houston area, there is a company (very small shop) called "save-a-buck electric".


----------



## carryyourbooks

sorry, i didn't see the post prior to mine before posting.

tell me what you guys think about my company name: Electric City

i came up with it myself. think about it.......electriCity.......i just separated the words. we are just starting out here in houston, so we should be a household name here in about...........3 weeks.........j/k


----------



## Englishsparky

carryyourbooks said:


> sorry, i didn't see the post prior to mine before posting.
> 
> tell me what you guys think about my company name: Electric City
> 
> i came up with it myself. think about it.......electriCity.......i just separated the words. we are just starting out here in houston, so we should be a household name here in about...........3 weeks.........j/k


I know a company in York, England called that. It's very catchy. He is a decent guy as well:thumbsup:


----------



## janagyjr

I was thinking of going with Trinity Electrical Services (a reference both to God and the services I'd offer (residential, commercial, and industrial)) but I'm not sure if those name restrictions are in place in my own state.


----------



## Bkessler

I found this in a box of old stuff,


----------



## Bkessler

Bkessler said:


> I found this in a box of old stuff,


Great times.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

janagyjr said:


> I was thinking of going with Trinity Electrical Services (a reference both to God and the services I'd offer (residential, commercial, and industrial)) but I'm not sure if those name restrictions are in place in my own state.


There's a guy around here with that name...I think its because he is a holy roller though.


----------



## janagyjr

NolaTigaBait said:


> There's a guy around here with that name..._I think its because he is a holy roller though._


I have a question, but will take it to PMs.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Saw a new one on the way to a job today....Aftermath Electric....Hmmmmmm makes me wonder.


----------



## Shockdoc

I just would like to be old and simple like - A1 Ardvark Electric.


----------



## janagyjr

Shockdoc said:


> I just would like to be old and simple like - A1 Ardvark Electric.


Nice and simple, I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting

2 Code Plumbing. 
He just pulled up. Had to snap a pic. 
I know it's not an electrical contractor,, but I'm glad he knows "%IT" run down hill.


----------



## sparky723

janagyjr said:


> I was thinking of going with Trinity Electrical Services (a reference both to God and the services I'd offer (residential, commercial, and industrial)) but I'm not sure if those name restrictions are in place in my own state.


Good name for both reasons.

However, when I went to I.C.E. back in 94-98, there was a contractor named Trinity while we were too..I would see there employees at school..They were a BIG company..God probably had a hand in that...


----------



## bobelectric

Waldron Electric
Gellice Plumbing​


----------



## Optohmus Prime

drove through merritt, bc a couple of years back and saw a hack electric van.

http://www.profilecanada.com/companydetail.cfm?company=2155041_Hack-Electric_Merritt_BC


----------



## Shockdoc

Ennis electrical service....There are just too many ways that can be altered or comprehended.


----------



## doubleoh7

janagyjr said:


> I was thinking of going with Trinity Electrical Services (a reference both to God and the services I'd offer (residential, commercial, and industrial)) but I'm not sure if those name restrictions are in place in my own state.


 
I don't do business with people who use God to promote their business. It is crass to use God in such a manner. If someone wants to be Christian in their behavior, they should treat their customers fairly, not hide behind God or Jesus.


----------



## Jim Port

doubleoh7 said:


> If you are going to be a one man shop, just use your own name.You are who your customers are hiring anyway, not some cutesy name.


Might want to use someone elses name if you are Harry Baals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Baals


----------



## oldtimer

Jim Port said:


> Might want to use someone elses name if you are Harry Baals.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Baals


 Reminds me of an old joke........ have you heard about the crying flea?....

..it crawls over your belly and BAWLS. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## vinroc

I seen one in The Bronx, NY called Legit Electric


----------



## cdnelectrician

There are a few vans kicking around Toronto (with signs plastered all over lamp posts) called "Mr. Pot-light". apparently they can install a retrofit potlight for $25.00 a piece. Gee, I wonder where they get their potlights from?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

doubleoh7 said:


> I don't do business with people who use God to promote their business. It is crass to use God in such a manner. If someone wants to be Christian in their behavior, they should treat their customers fairly, not hide behind God or Jesus.


 

I agree 100%


janagyjr said:


> I was thinking of going with Trinity Electrical Services (a reference both to God and the services I'd offer (residential, commercial, and industrial)) but I'm not sure if those name restrictions are in place in my own state.


 
I can't stand to see religion mixed up in advertising. You gonna include the tooth fairy, santa claus, easter bunny or some other make believe fairy tale on your van also?


----------



## Shockdoc

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand to see religion mixed up in advertising. You gonna include the tooth fairy, santa claus, easter bunny or some other make believe fairy tale on your van also?


As I sat at a light yesterday, Genisis 1;16 electric drove by


----------



## RedHeadElectric

I had to look and see if I was on the "worst" list yet


----------



## doubleoh7

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand to see religion mixed up in advertising. You gonna include the tooth fairy, santa claus, easter bunny or some other make believe fairy tale on your van also?


 



Mcclary, I've seen some previous posts of yours and know that you have a hostile view of religion. That is your view, so be it. I consider myself a Christian and don't like people using God for financial gain. There is just something about people using religion to support a for profit business that tightens my jaw. It reminds me of crooked TV preachers.

Like I said, I consider myself a CHristian, but damnit, Christians irritate me so much. I do not attend church services because they aren't much more that a venue for people to judge eachothers level of dress. Many people there see it as another busioness/social networking opportunity. Go to a whorehouse and you'll find a lot more honesty about what motivates attendance.


----------



## Malaking_TT

We got one around here called Connections Electric. I wanna start Hack-N-Slash Electric with slogan "We'll figger somethin out"


----------



## janagyjr

doubleoh7 said:


> Mcclary, I've seen some previous posts of yours and know that you have a hostile view of religion. That is your view, so be it. I consider myself a Christian and don't like people using God for financial gain. There is just something about people using religion to support a for profit business that tightens my jaw. It reminds me of crooked TV preachers.


If I may:
Jeremiah 29:11-13
Colossians 3:17 (my main motivation for the name)
Matthew 28:18-20 (why it's even a factor)
1 Peter 2:9-10

I don't see how acknowledging God's influence in my life or business is using Him to profit, but that's just me. I do agree, though, that crooked preachers (*cough*CreflowDollar*cough*BennyHinn*cough*) bother the heck out of me. 



> Like I said, I consider myself a CHristian, but damnit, Christians irritate me so much. I do not attend church services because they aren't much more that a venue for people to judge eachothers level of dress.


Been to many a church like that, dislike them 100%

I've been at my current church for 2-3 years (it'll be 5 years old in October) and people come in dressed in anything from t-shirt and jeans to Sunday best and we all get along all week long.  Personally I'm t-shirt and jeans or polo/button down and slacks.



> Many people there see it as another busioness/social networking opportunity. Go to a whorehouse and you'll find a lot more honesty about what motivates attendance.


I try not to, but sometimes it's the only time you really get to see someone (I'm trying to change that, but no drivers license makes that hard). I generally wait until after service and I'm at least outside church. I've only done "networking" once in 2 years, though, and never done any other sort of businessy thing (most others, in my experience, are the same). The only time money exchanges hands, for me, is when the offering plate comes around.


----------



## doubleoh7

janagyjr said:


> If I may:
> Jeremiah 29:11-13
> Colossians 3:17 (my main motivation for the name)
> Matthew 28:18-20 (why it's even a factor)
> 1 Peter 2:9-10
> 
> I don't see how acknowledging God's influence in my life or business is using Him to profit, but that's just me. I do agree, though, that crooked preachers (*cough*CreflowDollar*cough*BennyHinn*cough*) bother the heck out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Been to many a church like that, dislike them 100%
> 
> I've been at my current church for 2-3 years (it'll be 5 years old in October) and people come in dressed in anything from t-shirt and jeans to Sunday best and we all get along all week long.  Personally I'm t-shirt and jeans or polo/button down and slacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to, but sometimes it's the only time you really get to see someone (I'm trying to change that, but no drivers license makes that hard). I generally wait until after service and I'm at least outside church. I've only done "networking" once in 2 years, though, and never done any other sort of businessy thing (most others, in my experience, are the same). The only time money exchanges hands, for me, is when the offering plate comes around.


 

I can believe in God. It is people that I have a hard time believing in.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

It irks me when CABLEVISION sells time to these "preachers" who touch a woman in a wheel chair and then she is dancing.. 

I have called them a number of times to complain and my call got transfered.. then disconnected.. :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7

B4T said:


> It irks me when CABLEVISION sells time to these "preachers" who touch a woman in a wheel chair and then she is dancing..
> 
> I have called them a number of times to complain and my call got transfered.. then disconnected.. :laughing:


 
Is it any wonder that some people are hostile towards Christianity?


----------



## B4T

doubleoh7 said:


> Is it any wonder that some people are hostile towards Christianity?


They are faith healers with a (800) number you can call to make a donation..:no:

Faith healers pray for anyone with a credit card..


----------



## HARRY304E

B4T said:


> They are faith healers with a (800) number you can call to make a donation..:no:
> 
> Faith healers pray for anyone with a credit card..


They take Checks too....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T

HARRY304E said:


> They take Checks too....:laughing::laughing:


Let them pray is doesn't bounce.. :laughing:


----------



## janagyjr

This thread has gotten waaaaay fftopic: and I'm sure I'm partly to blame.  Just saying.


----------



## poppy

I plan on just using my last name. (start-up stage) I still cant think of a good tag line. Anyone?

Dave Poppy


----------



## LegacyofTroy

poppy said:


> I plan on just using my last name. (start-up stage) I still cant think of a good tag line. Anyone?
> 
> Dave Poppy


Snap, crackle, poppy electric


----------



## The Lightman

poppy said:


> I plan on just using my last name. (start-up stage)Anyone? Dave Poppy


Do you have an exit strategy? If you happen to grow your business and decide to sell it later, you may be restricted by the limited number of Dave Poppy's.


----------



## poppy

The Lightman said:


> Do you have an exit strategy? If you happen to grow your business and decide to sell it later, you may be restricted by the limited number of Dave Poppy's.


I guess my exit strategy was, and here's hoping, that my son eventually takes over. Vs. the bank. lol


----------



## The Lightman

Perfect name, then!


----------



## ecelectric

There one in my area called fitzmaurice electric which isn't bad but his van is called the "voltswagon"


----------



## KAD

Local contractor used his last name for his his company 

"Faulty Electric"


----------



## backstay

Peoples Electric


----------



## readydave8

There's a company here called "Another Electrician."

I understand why he chose the name, but I always think "Just Another Electrician" when I see his truck.


----------



## Chris1971

A persons last name: Aho Electric.:laughing:


----------



## Big John

Chris1971 said:


> A persons last name: Aho Electric.:laughing:


 There's a Vietnamese electrician here named Chao and his trucks are labeled "Chaos Electric." 

I can't imagine what his customers think.... :laughing:

-John


----------



## electronasized

How about like two guys and some strippers, or two guys and some dikes. There is a moving company called two guys and a truck so just having fun with it.:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

doubleoh7 said:


> Mcclary, I've seen some previous posts of yours and know that you have a hostile view of religion. That is your view, so be it. I consider myself a Christian and don't like people using God for financial gain. There is just something about people using religion to support a for profit business that tightens my jaw. It reminds me of crooked TV preachers.
> 
> Like I said, I consider myself a CHristian, but damnit, Christians irritate me so much. I do not attend church services because they aren't much more that a venue for people to judge eachothers level of dress. Many people there see it as another busioness/social networking opportunity. Go to a whorehouse and you'll find a lot more honesty about what motivates attendance.


 
you're on the way, and have ALMOST seen the light...


----------



## LegacyofTroy

Jesus Christ electric, we fix crossed wires, Jk ,Jk ,Jk ,Jk ,Jk.


----------



## readydave8

electronasized said:


> How about like two guys and some strippers, or two guys and some dikes. There is a moving company called two guys and a truck so just having fun with it.:whistling2:


 slogan: "2 Guys and some strippers and ***** will check your shorts"

Thought I'd add an old line to the new one.


----------



## doubleoh7

mcclary's electrical said:


> you're on the way, and have ALMOST seen the light...


 
I have seen the light. It's the "Christians" that piss me off. I believe that God exists. I remember being forced to go to church when I was kid. People would actually stand up and ask the preacher to pray for the town's ball team to win the game next week. People are starving and being slaughtered around the world and there are jackasses praying for high school ball teams? WTF. These are the same people that will wrinkle their noses when they see a church member's truck parked outside the local bar. The churches are filled with self rightious a%%holes.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

doubleoh7 said:


> I have seen the light. It's the "Christians" that piss me off. I believe that God exists. I remember being forced to go to church when I was kid. People would actually stand up and ask the preacher to pray for the town's ball team to win the game next week. People are starving and being slaughtered around the world and there are jackasses praying for high school ball teams? WTF. These are the same people that will wrinkle their noses when they see a church member's truck parked outside the local bar. The churches are filled with self rightious a%%holes.


 

Sorry to bust your bubble, but you've proven with this post you are exactly like all Christians. You think you are better than the others. Just start studying the known Facts of life and leave the "guessing" that religion does out of it. Fairy tales are for children.


----------



## readydave8

doubleoh7 said:


> I have seen the light. It's the "Christians" that piss me off. I believe that God exists. I remember being forced to go to church when I was kid. People would actually stand up and ask the preacher to pray for the town's ball team to win the game next week. People are starving and being slaughtered around the world and there are jackasses praying for high school ball teams? WTF. These are the same people that will wrinkle their noses when they see a church member's truck parked outside the local bar. The churches are filled with self rightious a%%holes.


You make some good points but over-generalize, just because there are bad churches or bad people in good churches should not condemn all Christians nor all churches.

Find the good and pray for the bad.

Or just ignore the subject.


----------



## doubleoh7

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble, but you've proven with this post you are exactly like all Christians. You think you are better than the others. Just start studying the known Facts of life and leave the "guessing" that religion does out of it. Fairy tales are for children.


 '

No, I am most certainly NOT like other Christians. I do not ateend church and I do not pray. I don't pray, because it will not change anything. It is a pointless exercise in futility. Plus, what if I get cancer and pray for that, but some numnuts prays even harder for his favorite ball team to win? Maybe my prayer would get drowned out by some fata55 who lives vicariously through high school athletes.


----------



## doubleoh7

readydave8 said:


> You make some good points but over-generalize, just because there are bad churches or bad people in good churches should not condemn all Christians nor all churches.
> 
> Find the good and pray for the bad.
> 
> Or just ignore the subject.


 
You will find, as the others here have, that I have a very different view of the world. I simply do not see the same world around me as other people.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

doubleoh7 said:


> '
> 
> No, I am most certainly NOT like other Christians. I do not ateend church and I do not pray. I don't pray, because it will not change anything. It is a pointless exercise in futility. Plus, what if I get cancer and pray for that, but some numnuts prays even harder for his favorite ball team to win? Maybe my prayer would get drowned out by some fata55 who lives vicariously through high school athletes.


 
Umm, when I said you were like all christians, I didn't meant EXACTLY, I just meant one trait. You know the one. The one you've displayed here by judging other christians by what they pray about, and thinking that makes you a better christian than them. I got news for you. When you die, You're going to rot, in the ground, at the same pace (and place) they are.


----------



## doubleoh7

mcclary's electrical said:


> Umm, when I said you were like all christians, I didn't meant EXACTLY, I just meant one trait. You know the one. The one you've displayed here by judging other christians by what they pray about, and thinking that makes you a better christian than them. I got news for you. When you die, You're going to rot, in the ground, at the same pace (and place) they are.


 
Church going Christians would argure that there is nothing Christian about me. I reserve unto myself the right to criticize and question bulls7!t when I see it. Hell, I have no idea if I am a "better Christian" than them. I just know that the bullsk!t prayers and fingerpointing that goes on in church irritates me. It sure doesn't seem very "Christian" to me. Maybe I'm not very Christian. There is endless hypocracy in this world. I still believe in God. I don't really think prayer does any good. How many times do hundreds of people in a church pray for some kid with a terrible illness and he dies anyway. Hey, you know the old saying: "There ain't no atheists in outhouses."


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Prayer does about as much good as the priest that phucks you as he whispers holy things:blink:


----------



## Big John

readydave8 said:


> "2 Guys and some strippers and ***** will check your shorts"


 That sounds like one hell of a party! :thumbup:

-John


----------



## doubleoh7

mcclary's electrical said:


> Prayer does about as much good as the priest that phucks you as he whispers holy things:blink:


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Now, thats funny. What about the catholic church that covers it up and sends him to another church far away to do the same thing?


----------



## readydave8

doubleoh7 said:


> Church going Christians would argure that there is nothing Christian about me. I reserve unto myself the right to criticize and question bulls7!t when I see it. Hell, I have no idea if I am a "better Christian" than them. I just know that the bullsk!t prayers and fingerpointing that goes on in church irritates me. It sure doesn't seem very "Christian" to me. Maybe I'm not very Christian. There is endless hypocracy in this world. I still believe in God. I don't really think prayer does any good. How many times do hundreds of people in a church pray for some kid with a terrible illness and he dies anyway. Hey, you know the old saying: "There ain't no atheists in outhouses."


 Well you have a lot in common with some christians. Intolerance for example. Judging others.


----------



## readydave8

So is Ready Electric on anybodies list (good or bad)?


----------



## mclovin

william1978 said:


> Mr. Electric
> Mr. Sparkie
> Coed Electrical


there is a mr. electric in my home town


----------



## doubleoh7

readydave8 said:


> Well you have a lot in common with some christians. Intolerance for example. Judging others.


 

They started it.


I just have lots of hangups that's all. I am not even sure if I was trying to make a point? I can't really tell anymore.


----------



## ohmega

We got Cummings Electrical out here. Theres another guy with the name Roots Power....he's got some pretty long dreds.:laughing:


----------



## Greg

Zog said:


> The name ones are silly I think. Bob's Electric, *Gregs electric*. Come on man!


When did I go into business? :laughing:


----------



## Mike D

So, I see a lot of names are being ridiculed. Which ones are considered good?

Mine is "Current Demands"

Flame on..........


----------



## LegacyofTroy

Ours is Ben Franklin electric, also our family name. Noticed that there are several companies with that name around country. It's usually a good ice breaker when I show up on service calls. I think it's a great electrical company name, as new customers have called us out on our name only. If you are good then call yourself what you want, because customers usually remember your work ethic.


----------



## Chris1971

LegacyofTroy said:


> Ours is Ben Franklin electric, also our family name. Noticed that there are several companies with that name around country. It's usually a good ice breaker when I show up on service calls. I think it's a great electrical company name, as new customers have called us out on our name only. If you are good then call yourself what you want, because customers usually remember your work ethic.



We call the Ben Franklin electric here Uncle Bens.


----------



## pesdfw

We have Ben Franklin Plumbing commercials being shown on tv all the time here ... the company is owned by a woman


----------



## Master E

In S.E. WI. there is a contractor called Wil-Surge!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

This was at Blowes today:




























Funny thing is, they weren't doing electrical. They were painting those fences on the other side of his truck:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Another one today in a parking lot:


----------



## Chris1971

Saw one the other day called Ben Dover Electric, Inc.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Chris1971 said:


> Saw one the other day called Ben Dover Electric, Inc.


 
bs.............


----------



## Chris1971

http://www.bendoverelectric.com/:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Chris1971 said:


> http://www.bendoverelectric.com/:whistling2:


 

link doesn't work


----------



## Fiki

A plumbing company in Yuma Arizona had the name "Two girls, One hammer"

Im not sure if it was a reference to "Two girls, one cup" but it made me wonder. Btw if you dont know what 2 girls one cup is, dont look it up .


----------



## Englishsparky

I saw a company here called raw electrical and it was short for ready and willing.....


----------



## 480sparky

Driving home yesterday, I went by a new home under construction and was a van with _2Songs Electric_ on it.


----------



## Sam Gompers

mcclary's electrical said:


> link doesn't work


 
The link doesn't work because it included the whistling smiley in it.
http://www.bendoverelectric.com/:whistling2:

He was trying to post just 
http://www.bendoverelectric.com/

Didn't look like there was much on the page though.

Don't know if its been said yet but while I'm here, there's a plumbing guy that drives around by us with a truck that says something like "the du du man".


----------



## Sam Gompers

Fiki said:


> A plumbing company in Yuma Arizona had the name "Two girls, One hammer"
> 
> Im not sure if it was a reference to "Two girls, one cup" but it made me wonder. Btw if you dont know what 2 girls one cup is, dont look it up .


Indeed, don't look it up. And if somebody insists on showing it to you, show them how a boot up their ass looks first. 

I believe I have a great sense of humor, but that's a little much around the lunch table.

On the other hand, one of my friends started saying "two nuns, one bible?" everytime he didn't hear what somebody said, but by now he's said it so much I laugh every time.


----------



## controlled

Cash Electric


----------



## RedHeadElectric

Fiki said:


> A plumbing company in Yuma Arizona had the name "Two girls, One hammer"
> 
> Im not sure if it was a reference to "Two girls, one cup" but it made me wonder. Btw if you dont know what 2 girls one cup is, dont look it up .


 
someone around here has started putting out signs (like the political signs) that say "Two Men & a Hammer"...I'm hoping they're trying more to be like "Two Men * a Truck" than "Two Girls, One Cup" :whistling2:


----------



## electrictim510

Well-Done Electric, while cheesy the guys last name was Weldon. :thumbup:


----------



## ajkath

Krummholz said:


> I saw one - AC/DC electric. "We do both" -- I wasn't sure if they were being serious or just seriously naive.


 Sounds more like a personality trait than an ad. Average person (or industrial co. that may use DC) wouldn't get it.


----------



## ajkath

william1978 said:


> Mr. Electric
> Mr. Sparkie
> Coed Electrical


 I had a rep from Mr. Electric call me in "93 and wanted to charge me $30k to use the name. My insurance, My supply account, My truck (had to be white) My license,. I asked what I would get in return and his answer was that i get to use the name that everyone knows. LOL in 1993 I never heard of them. I only know the name now because of that story. I see on occasion some poor sap in south Jersey paid into the "BS". I feel bad for him.


----------



## ajkath

That's is what is nso great about being an electrician. You can do this for 100 years and not know it all. Guys who think they do know everything usually know very little.


----------



## ajkath

Krummholz said:


> "Affordable Electric" - I hate names like that
> 
> "Integrity Electric"
> "Genuine Electric"
> "Unlimited Electric"
> 
> Gah - no creativity at all...


 In NJ we have Ark N Spark, Sparkey, Spark, Arc, Lightning, and Flash. Hmm don't want those guys in my building. Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Magnettica

ajkath said:


> That's is what is nso great about being an electrician. You can do this for 100 years and not know it all. Guys who think they do know everything usually know very little.


I work with a few subs who act like that. I was that way too so they'll learn.


----------



## cabletie

I don’t have the cohunes but if I did…….Bandit electric with the slogan "We don't charge much because we ripped of the last guy" I guess if your customers don't appreciate a sense of humor who needs them?


----------



## dronai

Ethnic Electric- Slogan " Weill Jew You Right"


----------



## Chris1971

Saw this company name at the supply house the other day. NMB Electric.

(No More Boss) :laughing:


----------



## Awg-Dawg

There is an "Alien Electric" around here.

I cant imagine a worse name.


----------



## A Little Short

I'll leave the guy's last name out but his vans say" XXXXX Electric, where the shock is not in the bill"

A plumbing company here is called: Royal Flush Plumbing" " A Royal Flush is better than Full House"


----------



## gold

ajkath said:


> In NJ we have Ark N Spark, Sparkey, Spark, Arc, Lightning, and Flash. Hmm don't want those guys in my building. Sounds dangerous.


Don't forget Sparks Electric.


----------



## brian john

Saw a truck yesterday "DECK HEADS". Obviously they did decks, by their wraps.


----------



## Chris1971

Also saw another one recently called: Boy's Electric. Slogan on side of truck said: why send a man to do a boy's job. WTF!!!


----------



## SteMo

mclovin said:


> there is a mr. electric in my home town


I think that is a franchise. They been wantin me to be a franchisee


----------



## SteMo

I saw this dummy here. 1st Call Electric. What a ........


----------



## Mrmanly

I saw this on the side of a truck when I went through a little town.

"Bobs Go Fast Electric"

Oh brother.


----------



## user4818

There is a company in my area called "xxxxxx Electric & Sons".

Not, "xxxxx & Sons Electric." :blink:


----------



## pitapacket

Mrmanly said:


> I saw this on the side of a truck when I went through a little town.
> 
> "Bobs Go Fast Electric"
> 
> Oh brother.


Here in NC. There is a "douthit electric ". That we all call "doubt it". And "Arc Electric" which begs the question why would you draw attention to a common problem?


----------



## mr_electrician

Krummholz said:


> "Affordable Electric" - I hate names like that
> 
> "Integrity Electric"
> "Genuine Electric"
> "Unlimited Electric"
> 
> Gah - no creativity at all...


What's wrong with Integrity Electric! Thats the name of my company and thats what I stand for. My customers appreciate that as well. 

There is a company in town called 3 phase electric. Now thats no creativity!! Others I have seen are ShockMedic, and Arcing Electric.


----------



## brian john

Saw a truck in Cocoa Beach today,

Del-Air Electric??

But not a mention of HVAC work, I would have thought OK maybe HVAC with a side line in electrical. But seemed all electrical.


----------



## Island Electric

Single phase electric

Delta Wye electric

Double pole electric 

kid next door electric (no joke):laughing:



I thought "Always Electric" was a neat name from the L.I days

Back in my wannabe side job days I used "Champion Electric"


----------



## amptech

Peter D said:


> There is a company in my area called "xxxxxx Electric & Sons".
> 
> Not, "xxxxx & Sons Electric." :blink:


Maybe they aren't his sons?


----------



## John

We got the Greek names.

Alpha Electric, Delta Electric, Omega Electric.

also SOS Electric :whistling2:


----------



## AFOREMA1

We have one around here yellow van with starving electricianand a phone number on both sides in large block letters.
Offering service changes for as low as $350 on his website.

http://www.astarvingelectrician.com/


----------



## Big John

AFOREMA1 said:


> ...Offering service changes for as low as $350 on his website.


 $350?? What the hell does he do, pull out the old 60 amp, two fuse service and give you a new 60 amp, two fuse service?

-John


----------



## AFOREMA1

Big John said:


> $350?? What the hell does he do, pull out the old 60 amp, two fuse service and give you a new 60 amp, two fuse service?
> 
> -John


I have no clue. For me to do just a replacement of a 100 amp service which is the smallest you can install would run me at least $350 just in materials. I cannot see how he is making money. Last year he advertised $500 service changes so he has gone down another $150. I couldn't match him.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

brian john said:


> Saw a truck in Cocoa Beach today,
> 
> Del-Air Electric??
> 
> But not a mention of HVAC work, I would have thought OK maybe HVAC with a side line in electrical. But seemed all electrical.


This is a very big company in Florida. They do HVAC, electrical and appliances.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc

Unscrew Corp.
You already know why you need us!


----------



## brian john

Saw this in the upper end of the Florida Keys ( I forget which Key).


----------



## JohnR

I was driving by a home that had been under construction for way too long. 
The sign posted on the tree said "Strong Arm Construction".


----------



## Chris1971

Peoples Electric. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## janagyjr

Chris1971 said:


> Peoples Electric. :laughing::laughing:


Must be Chinese. :whistling2:


----------



## tweak

Even though it's the guy's last name: Hurt Electric. I've always imagined a astronomical injury rate


----------



## JohnJ0906

AFOREMA1 said:


> We have one around here yellow van with starving electricianand a phone number on both sides in large block letters.
> Offering service changes for as low as $350 on his website.
> 
> http://www.astarvingelectrician.com/



No wonder he's starving......


----------



## paul_arc

What do you guys think of ARC Electric? Thats what I've named my company because ARC is the first 3 letters of my last name. Now thinking about it I am not sure if its a good name or bad name. Im not to far into the business where it shouldn't be to big of a deal to change it.


----------



## Hippie

I used to work at Hazzard Electric (spelled with 2 z's) in my apprentice days


----------



## CFL

Big John said:


> $350?? What the hell does he do, pull out the old 60 amp, two fuse service and give you a new 60 amp, two fuse service?
> 
> -John


 
Yeah, and when he's done with all that, he throws on a "power saver" and slows down your meter. He offers that on his "services" page on the website.


----------



## tkb

Hippie said:


> I used to work at Hazzard Electric (spelled with 2 z's) in my apprentice days


Who was the owner, Boss Hogg?


----------



## kennydmeek

paul_arc said:


> What do you guys think of ARC Electric? Thats what I've named my company because ARC is the first 3 letters of my last name. Now thinking about it I am not sure if its a good name or bad name. Im not to far into the business where it shouldn't be to big of a deal to change it.


Have a buddy here in Frederick md calls his company by the same name. Worked great for yellow page placement back when people used yellow pages..


----------



## AFOREMA1

paul_arc said:


> What do you guys think of ARC Electric? Thats what I've named my company because ARC is the first 3 letters of my last name. Now thinking about it I am not sure if its a good name or bad name. Im not to far into the business where it shouldn't be to big of a deal to change it.


PLAN on getting a website ? I bet its already taken its probably one of the most commonly used names out there.


----------



## Island Electric

*


AFOREMA1 said:



PLAN on getting a website ? I bet its already taken its probably one of the most commonly used names out there.

Click to expand...

*Wanted to add some advise. Do not type in a domain name unless you are ready to buy it. What happens is there are people out there who buy these names every minute of everyday. Some how they can see if someone searched for a name. Then they buy it and it is gone. Just a heads up.


----------



## paul_arc

AFOREMA1 said:


> PLAN on getting a website ? I bet its already taken its probably one of the most commonly used names out there.


I was thinking about it. Im just doing service and small jobs (less than 50k) here and there while I build the bank to start bidding on larger projects. I could see where a site would help out now but not so much when all my work is comming from bidding projects.

There was a few I was looking at:
arcelectric.net for $5k
arcnow.net
arcelectriconline.com/ or .net


----------



## paul_arc

Island Electric said:


> Wanted to add some advise. Do not type in a domain name unless you are ready to buy it. What happens is there are people out there who buy these names every minute of everyday. Some how they can see if someone searched for a name. Then they buy it and it is gone. Just a heads up.


aww crap


----------



## AFOREMA1

paul_arc said:


> aww crap


Yeah what he said. Arc is a pretty common name so I am surprised you found that many sites open. Me personally I'm not paying more than $3-$5 for my domain names. Definitely not $5 k.


----------



## Hippie

tkb said:


> Who was the owner, Boss Hogg?


Haha no but he kinda looked like him believe it or not


----------



## jahaiap

My vote for the best - Kite and Key Electric in FL


----------



## stuiec

one here called Sluggo Electric


----------



## CoopElec

*Names*

"Cave Man Electric"
We do it right 'cause, we do it twice!
or even better, "thrice"


----------



## Mr Rewire

I think some names are funny by intent so you will remember them.


----------



## Chris1971

Mr Rewire said:


> I think some names are funny by intent so you will remember them.


Like, Mista Rewire.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparkysteve

There is a Hogz Electric near me.
I've also heard of Megawatt Electric. 

I always figured that any company named AAA _______, just did so to be first in the yellow pages.


----------



## bignick31985

I've been thinking of starting one called PT Electrical Services. Since I have a full time job currently doing maintenance work, the PT is for Part Time. Soon as we close on this house, I'm sending off the stuff for the business license. Or something different like Dynamo Electric - We Get It Moving.

My dad had one called DEW Electric (Days, Evenings, Weekends).

There is a Captain Electric here too. The signs have a superhero on them, with a cape.


----------



## readydave8

bignick31985 said:


> I've been thinking of starting one called PT Electrical Services. Since I have a full time job currently doing maintenance work, the PT is for Part Time. Soon as we close on this house, I'm sending off the stuff for the business license. Or something different like Dynamo Electric - We Get It Moving.
> 
> My dad had one called DEW Electric (Days, Evenings, Weekends).
> 
> There is a Captain Electric here too. The signs have a superhero on them, with a cape.


PT109 Electric?


----------



## Chris1971

Code blue electric:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

Mike Hunt electric.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## brian john

Customers often ask us if we are authorized manufactures reps.

I thought if I ever started another testing company I would name it

*Factory Authorized Service.*


----------



## Krummholz

No Shorts Electric - plenty of giggles, not a lot of work, at least public work.


----------



## mbednarik

i got a pen the other day that says;
reisetters electric call us or screw it up yourself. one side is a pen and the other side is a handy termination screwdriver. lol


----------



## Manbearpig

OaklandElec said:


> Wong Electric, the name isn't funny but their slogan is "We con-duit!"
> 
> Terrible.
> 
> We also have Alive Electric out here. All I can say to that is yeah I hope so.


This is the one i was thinkin! WE CON DUIT!! gets me everytime:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts

Krummholz said:


> No Shorts Electric - plenty of giggles, not a lot of work, at least public work.


What's wrong with that name, other than it's spelled wrong?


----------



## brian john

knowshorts said:


> What's wrong with that name, other than it's spelled wrong?


Took me a minute to see the spelling error.


----------



## vinroc

I just saw "No Pressure Electric" I think it's a silly name. NYC


----------



## JDJ

Since we are hitting other trades Advanced Plumbing " We herd turds so you don't have to"


----------



## Krummholz

JDJ said:


> Since we are hitting other trades Advanced Plumbing " We herd turds so you don't have to"


Turd herders, lol :thumbsup:


----------



## vinroc

I saw a sticker for "In and Out Electric" here in NYC


----------



## erics37

DP Electric in Eugene, Oregon.

Saw their van and giggled about it all day. I even came up with a slogan for them.

"DP Electric, where every job takes two men."


----------



## ce2two

doubleoh7 said:


> Is it any wonder that some people are hostile towards Christianity?


How can anyone become hostile over a VAPOR..... ..It is all about $ $ $..Why have the fear:notworthy::sweatdrop:Living life to the fullest..gas pedal on the floor,till the end.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

*I'm Kite And Key Electric*



jahaiap said:


> My vote for the best - Kite and Key Electric in FL


If you were serious, then thanks! I'm here in Baltimore MD now. Moved from Florida last June when my wife got a position at Johns Hopkins Hospital.
Just getting started.....again. I want to shout out to Flyboy and the BrushMan for all the advice so far.


----------



## Amish Electrician

I am quite surprised that no one - and several of the posters and mods know me- have brought up my fine enterprise:

Amish Electric

"No power, no problem"


----------



## Chris1971

erics37 said:


> DP Electric in Eugene, Oregon.
> 
> Saw their van and giggled about it all day. I even came up with a slogan for them.
> 
> "DP Electric, where every job takes two men."



Really? I say bs.:no::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

Amish Electrician said:


> I am quite surprised that no one - and several of the posters and mods know me- have brought up my fine enterprise:
> 
> Amish Electric
> 
> "No power, no problem"


Are you called rewire?:whistling2:


----------



## manchestersparky

I drive by a van almost daily that has Certified Electrician on it.


----------



## Cletis

*really*

SEriously,

http://www.wongelectric.com/


----------



## Steve5309

What do everyone think of LiveWire Electric

Slogan: We put the spark back in your box!!


----------



## Kevin23024

We have one here that's called "Electrician Magician"

I had one his guys working for me for a bit. Nothing magical about him. Lasted two months then went back to the magician.


----------



## 480sparky

Steve5309 said:


> What do everyone think of LiveWire Electric
> .........



One of the members here works for them.


Seriously.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

A long time ago I saw a picture of a van, out of the UK with "Stiff Nipples Air Conditioning Service" on the side


----------



## 480sparky

Vintage Sounds said:


> A long time ago I saw a picture of a van, out of the UK with "Stiff Nipples Air Conditioning Service" on the side


----------



## Magnettica




----------



## brian john

Saw a different one yesterday, I could not get a picture.

Shocker Electric & More


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

brian john said:


> saw a different one yesterday, i could not get a picture.
> 
> Shocker electric & more


----------



## BBQ

brian john said:


> Saw a different one yesterday, I could not get a picture.
> 
> Shocker Electric & More


I see this guys trucks around

Peter T Shock Electric Inc


http://capecod.citysearch.com/profile/45422291/chatham_ma/peter_t_shock_electric_inc.html


----------



## Shockdoc

Extreme Electricity......Now that I got bankrupted, this will be my new name. Does that make me an "extremist" ?


----------



## Dierte

I saw a truck that said union electric, a merit shop on the side of the van


----------



## brian john

Around here there was a Union Light & Power, I believe they were union.


----------



## oldtimer

brian john said:


> Saw a different one yesterday, I could not get a picture.
> 
> Shocker Electric & More


 I can picture a cartoon electric eel on the side of their trucks. :laughing:


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

I saw this one today. The logo made me laugh.

http://www.nextwaveelectric.com/


----------



## knowshorts

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> I saw this one today. The logo made me laugh.
> 
> http://www.nextwaveelectric.com/


Maybe it's the perve in me, but I see a boobie.


----------



## brian john

kite&keyelectric said:


> i saw this one today. The logo made me laugh.
> 
> http://www.nextwaveelectric.com/



why?


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

brian john said:


> why?


Because, people in general don't know what a sine wave is. I'm not dissing it. It just made me laugh.


----------



## brian john

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> Because, people in general don't know what a sine wave is. I'm not dissing it. It just made me laugh.


Different customers? Most of mine better have a clue, they are EC's.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric

brian john said:


> Different customers? Most of mine better have a clue, they are EC's.


O, what do you do, consulting?


----------



## brian john

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> O, what do you do, consulting?


In addition to electrical testing, I/we do speciality electrical work, resolve PQ issues, grounding issues, install temporary bypasses with and without power outages so customers can replace equipment. Do a lot of ground fault and nuisance tripping investigations and emergency repairs after blow ups.
PLus we offer true 24x7 coverage and many ECs forward emergency calls to us.
Many times we work with ECs on large jobs doing the technical end of gear work as they do the "grunt" work.

Plus we do quite a bit of hospital and data center work.


----------



## MHElectric

brian john said:


> In addition to electrical testing, I/we do speciality electrical work, resolve PQ issues, grounding issues, install temporary bypasses with and without power outages so customers can replace equipment. Do a lot of ground fault and nuisance tripping investigations and emergency repairs after blow ups.
> PLus we offer true 24x7 coverage and many ECs forward emergency calls to us.
> Many times we work with ECs on large jobs doing the technical end of gear work as they do the "grunt" work.
> 
> Plus we do quite a bit of hospital and data center work.


Just curious, how did you ever get into this stuff? I know several EC's that do specialty work, but Im not familiar with anything like this. I imigine this is not a huge market you compete in either, probably much less cut-throat.


----------



## brian john

MHElectric said:


> Just curious, how did you ever get into this stuff? I know several EC's that do specialty work, but Im not familiar with anything like this. I imigine this is not a huge market you compete in either, probably much less cut-throat.


 
I was in the right place at the right time. A large contractor I worked for was starting a testing division and I was going through a divorce. To be able to keep my house whenever they asked for off hours help I volunteered. Eventually I became a regular on the crew. About the same time data centers were starting to be a big thing, the group I was in got stuck figuring out how to do the grounding, battery systems and generator controls. By no means was I that good at what I was doing, but I figured out how to read, did not mind long hours and would stick with a problem until I had figured out what was wrong.


----------



## magister dixit

I used to see a van on the highway around the Boston, MA area with the name *Outkast *Electric.

It would always crack me up.


----------



## electriciansandy

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> I saw this one today. The logo made me laugh.
> 
> http://www.nextwaveelectric.com/


I kind of like it, but I've seen waaay too many sine wave logos for years now. In just this topic there are 2! It might make sense for us, but for others it might not.

You can get a logo for about $50-$100 from different sites around the Internet.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I saw one yesterday called FUNK ELECTRIC


----------



## Shockdoc

mcclary's electrical said:


> I saw one yesterday called FUNK ELECTRIC


We have SNL around here, they need Dan Akroyd to knock on doors.


----------



## Chris1971

A guy I went to trade school is an ec. His company name is: Spark Electric.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Chris1971 said:


> A guy I went to trade school is an ec. His company name is: Spark Electric.


We have a Sparks Electric here.


----------



## Theriot

I know it's not electrical but this one can't be missed.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Theriot said:


> I know it's not electrical but this one can't be missed.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/...ractor-company-names-20806/index6/#post658686:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971

Ben Dover Electric.


----------



## stuiec

ahhhhh roofers :no:

View attachment 14000


----------



## Dierte

Awg-Dawg said:


> We have a Sparks Electric here.


We do too. Where are you located?


----------



## kennydmeek

I'm Peekskill Electric cuz that's the street I live on. Half my customers can't spell it but my bank doesn't care so I don't either....:thumbsup:


----------



## vinroc

kennydmeek said:


> I'm Peekskill Electric cuz that's the street I live on. Half my customers can't spell it but my bank doesn't care so I don't either....:thumbsup:


Im Phoenex Electric, poeple always spell with the I even when I say spelled just like its on the invoice. LOL


----------



## brian john

vinroc said:


> Im Phoenex Electric, poeple always spell with the I even when I say spelled just like its on the invoice. LOL


http://www.phenixtech.com/


----------



## btharmy

We have a local contractor here called "Short Circuit Electric". I have never met him but I have found his card on equipment I have worked in. He tapes them to the front of the panel cover or switch gear with clear packing tape, kinda laminating it to the equipment. It amazes me that he decided that would be a good name for an electrical contracting business. Maybe that is why they call me, even though his card is plastered on the front of the equipment.


----------



## Cujo

When I lived in London (ontario), i remember seeing a few vans from "arcing electric".


----------



## electriciansandy

Chris1971 said:


> Ben Dover Electric.


There probably a Ben Dover GC somewhere.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Dierte said:


> We do too. Where are you located?


 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Dierte

Awg-Dawg said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


What part of oh? Not trying to stalk you just wondering if we work in the same area


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Dierte said:


> What part of oh? Not trying to stalk you just wondering if we work in the same area


 
<< Doesnt the Dayton show up?


----------



## Dierte

Awg-Dawg said:


> << Doesnt the Dayton show up?


Not on my phone. So we are in the same area


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Dierte said:


> Not on my phone. So we are in the same area


 
Yep, you,me and Cletis..........:laughing:


----------



## electriciansandy

Dierte said:


> Not on my phone. So we are in the same area


Ooooh, competitors.

That's why I don't mention my city. :laughing:


----------



## mikeyrob

new poster, long time lurker. Had to share this.

I was driving down I95 in philly and passed a van called "Israelites electric" with a slogan of "let there be light"


----------



## TRC1234

Cook'n'Electric
Smok'n'Electric
Wired Electric
"We want to get to your shorts faster."
"We want to turn you on."
"Strippers, dikes, and flukes. All the right tools"


----------



## captkirk

There is one numb nut that has " let me check your shorts" written on the back of his van. And another knuckle head has "let me look in your box".......im not kidding....


----------



## HARRY304E

captkirk said:


> There is one numb nut that has " let me check your shorts" written on the back of his van. And another knuckle head has "let me look in your box".......im not kidding....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

TRC1234 said:


> Cook'n'Electric
> Smok'n'Electric
> Wired Electric
> "We want to get to your shorts faster."
> "We want to turn you on."
> "Strippers, dikes, and flukes. All the right tools"


Welcome aboard .:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john

You don't seem to see as many 

XXXX and Sons as you use to see. Not enough kids followwing in Daddy's footsteps?


----------



## RHWilks

There is a "Barely legal electric" here.lolol it is one man shop.


----------



## bartstop

"Save-a-buck Electric"

I can only imagine the type of customers he gets. Last I heard he had to go to work for someone else. LOL.


----------



## ce2two

Theriot said:


> I know it's not electrical but this one can't be missed.


All in fun......


----------



## Sparkster23

**** face electric, free **** in your wife's mouth with evry service call


----------



## butcher733

Pictures or it never happened......


----------



## doublejelectric

Acme electric,, let us check your shorts, beyond cheesy


Or non-union electric, we work while the other guys watch.


----------



## Louieb

I worked for a company called EPS Electrical and Pnuematic Services ,We put on our hard hats Exploited Peon Slaves.

Also worked for an outfit that had uniforms that were red pants and tee shirts with a big yellow lightning bolt..when I hired on I asked them where my cape was....

How about the slogan "we wire for fire" Alarm co


----------



## dronai

I saw a truck sign yesterday that read "Sheet Electric" :laughing:


----------



## Rochsolid

I seen a electrical company work truck who's slogan read " we use only the best electrons" unthought it was pretty funny, I took a picture but it since been deleted. Found the picture


----------



## denny3992

I worked for "arc" electric once.... A small union shop in nepa


----------



## carryyourbooks

bartstop said:


> "Save-a-buck Electric"
> 
> I can only imagine the type of customers he gets. Last I heard he had to go to work for someone else. LOL.


 
there's one of those here, too. he puts out bandit signs all over the place that he painted himself. what a fool!:no:


----------

